# Brand New, Never Installed Alpine CDA-7998



## YellowC4S (Nov 25, 2008)

on eBay


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

Okay?


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

He posted the thread and didn't link his auction. $450 is the reserve on it.


----------



## YellowC4S (Nov 25, 2008)

Sorry, new here. How do I do that?


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

YellowC4S said:


> Sorry, new here. How do I do that?


Just copy the link in the address bar while you are viewing your auction on ebay.


----------



## YellowC4S (Nov 25, 2008)

Alpine CDA-7998 Brand New in Box : eBay Motors (item 250605698894 end time Apr-02-10 11:16:34 PDT)

Thank you all.


----------



## trigg007 (Feb 24, 2010)

what do these typically sell for?


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

$250-350 depending on condition and if there is a buyer looking for one at the time


----------

